# Hopping on the flexibility train



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 21, 2019)

Holy shit I didn’t realize how tight my body had become since I started powerlifting style pragmming about a year and a half ago. I’ve been following this stretching routine called smooth panther that Nsima Inyang posts on YouTube and I can barley even do some of the basic stuff I used to do no problem. I’m hoping that if I follow through I can gain some movement back and it will help with my training and also just make me feel better. Stretching can be easily neglected but I feel like it goes hand in hand with resistance training.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 21, 2019)

I am guilty of this as well.  With 30 years of powerlifting under my belt, i can barely do routine tasks.   I need to turn this around a bit.  Good luck


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 21, 2019)

Same here. Shoulder mobility and hip flexors are phucked!


----------



## snake (Nov 21, 2019)

Capable of squatting several hundred pounds but putting on a pair of hunting boots is a chore. They go on and I have to come up for air before lacing them.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 21, 2019)

The best I ever felt during my PL career was when I decided to do yoga once a week.

Find a local hot instructor and go once a week. Just hide out in the back corner so you don't look like a perv.

Your body will thank you


----------



## Long (Nov 21, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Holy shit I didn’t realize how tight my body had become since I started powerlifting style pragmming about a year and a half ago. I’ve been following this stretching routine called smooth panther that Nsima Inyang posts on YouTube and I can barley even do some of the basic stuff I used to do no problem. I’m hoping that if I follow through I can gain some movement back and it will help with my training and also just make me feel better. Stretching can be easily neglected but I feel like it goes hand in hand with resistance training.



More than one person with far more success and experience than I have weightlifting have told me repeatedly that stretching, especially the muscle groups being used, before during and after lifting is important.

I'm not saying I do, but I should.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 21, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Same here. Shoulder mobility and hip flexors are phucked!



thats exactly where my main focuses are. My right shoulder has like half the mobility of my left.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 21, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> The best I ever felt during my PL career was when I decided to do yoga once a week.
> 
> Find a local hot instructor and go once a week. Just hide out in the back corner so you don't look like a perv.
> 
> Your body will thank you



i really needs to go back to the hot yoga I used to do. Sauna and mobility session all in one.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 21, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> i really needs to go back to the hot yoga I used to do. Sauna and mobility session all in one.



Ever since that huge study reported the health benefits of sauna, I do it religiously. 5-6 days a week. My blood pressure dropped by ten points as a direct result.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 21, 2019)

I am starting to see this as I progress, and the majority of you men are much bigger than I! I have always been good to stretch before working out but I also need to do more during and after. Get your stretch on Gents!!!!!!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 21, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Ever since that huge study reported the health benefits of sauna, I do it religiously. 5-6 days a week. My blood pressure dropped by ten points as a direct result.



thats awesome to actually see the proof with yourself. I’ve heard studies will say it can reduce all cause mortality by a pretty big amount


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 21, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> thats awesome to actually see the proof with yourself. I’ve heard studies will say it can reduce all cause mortality by a pretty big amount




Yeah. Heart disease and cancer especially. Might as well sweat every day


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 22, 2019)

Seventeen bars of soap in the bottom of the shower, cause, well, when you drop it you just stare at it for a couple minutes deciding if you really need it or not till you settle on the shampoo....  yeah no idea what you're talking about.

Move like a 20 year old in the gym, 95 years old the rest of the day... remind me again why I do this...


----------

